# Theres no time!!!!



## Tom_2023 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi All 
A newbie reporting in. I’ve been a long time reader of various posts on detailing world and has been the reason for many of my purchases; bilt hamber auto wheel, double speed wax, ez wheel brush, Sonax BSD, professor plush drying towel etc.
I love cleaning my car (and admiring it next to my bosses dirty cars :thumb however since I’ve become a 1st time dad I get very little time to indulge in my passion. Over the past year the car has probably been cleaned around 10 times and has only been waxed once so I’ve decided/persuaded the wife to let me spend a morning giving the car a good clean. As 1 morning isn’t a lot of time I’m hoping to get the best look/protection I can and try to avoid unnecessary steps hence I need some help from people with experience. What I’m planning is
Rinse using a pressure washer to remove loose dirt
Pre-wash using Valet Pro citrus on bodywork and BH auto wheel on the alloys
Rinse using a pressure washer
Hand wash using meguiars lambswool wash mitt, Autoglym bodywork shampoo and 2 bucket method working top down and doing the alloys last
Rinse using a pressure washer
Dry using professor plush drying towel (patt not wipe)
Apply Autoglym super resin polish
Buff
Apply Bilt Hamber DSW
Buff
BSD as a final protective coating

Now for the questions 
Do I need any curing time after SRP & DSW? I’ve tried searching forums and I can’t find an answer? Some people say no others say they waited 15 hours.
Will applying BSD on top of DSW give more protection and make the wax last longer or is it unnecessary? I’m going to try and clean the car every 2-4 weeks moving forward and apply BSD after every wash.
Are there any addition steps which you would undertake or remove?

I know that I should clay the car but I won’t have enough time and it terrifies me to even try, I’ve read too many horror stories. When I do try my hand at claying I want to take my time with it to make sure I don’t scratch my car.
Some possibly useful info to mention is that my car is a dark grey Gold GTD and that when I use the pressure washer on my car it’s on medium to high pressure not full power and I use a downward angle to push the dirt off and not into the paint.
Anyway sorry for the essay especially on my first post and thanks for all you help in advance.
Tom


----------



## Tom_2023 (Jan 21, 2019)

Sorry I’ve just realised I’ve posted this is the wrong section but I don’t know how to move it, can anybody tell me how? thanks


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I feel your pain, first kid october 2016 3rd kid due in 3 weeks 

Do I need any curing time after SRP & DSW?

Personaly I woulded use the SRP as it wont last as long as DSW and once it fails it will take the DSW with it as the DSW is sitting on SRP

But curing time would be the recommended time for 2 coats of SRP so if it says to leave 2 hours between coats then its 2 hours

Will applying BSD on top of DSW give more protection and make the wax last longer or is it unnecessary?

Yes slightly but as you've got SRP under your DSW it won't last long 

If you do try claying its recommended to use a fallout remove and tar removed BEFORE in order to remove as much contamination as possible.

However, you will need to polish after claying no matter how careful in my opinion as it WILL scratch the paint VW paint is hard so providing its not in bad nick before claying youll just need a minor correction.

If your luck once the nights get lighter you'll be able to tackle it, but you may need to dedicate a weekend to do a full paint correction if you drive to work in the week


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

May I suggest you wash your wheels first, then you wont blast the brake dust you've loosened all over your clean bodywork.

Skip the prewash if you're short of time. Depends what kind of and quantity of muck on the car though.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

RaceGlazer said:


> May I suggest you wash your wheels first, then you wont blast the brake dust you've loosened all over your clean bodywork.
> 
> Skip the prewash if you're short of time. Depends what kind of and quantity of muck on the car though.


If he does leave 2-4 weeks between washing its more than likely going to need a prewash.

If your getting your pressure washer out anyway then SnowFoam is more than likely going to be quicker.

Foam the car and whilst your letting it dewll clean the wheels or fill up bukets as using a pump sprayer will take about 5 mins to go around the car and by the time youve got to where you started it time to rinse so use that time better instead by foaming


----------



## Tom_2023 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for the quick replies and good advice, it never occurred to me to think that the products underneath would affect those on top I've always though the top product would protect the one underneath. In that case then would I be better forgetting the srp and applying 2 coats of DSW instead and then bsd on top? Good idea about the wheels as well I could spray the wheel cleaner on and let it dwell whilst I get the pressure washer out. Unfortunately I don't have a snow foam Lance.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Firstly, congratulations on your first child!

I myself became a father in 2018 and like you I struggled to get out and detail the cars like I used to and not having enough time

I found using a snow foam such as BH Autofoam or AG Polar Blast to be a great prewash, followed by a bucket wash with AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner followed by AG Rapid Aqua Wax before drying to add gloss on my maintenance washes; I could usually do all the above within 45 minutes or so.

For polishing and waxing I found using Meguiars Ultimate Polish by DA a massive time saver followed by Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish as my LSP to be the quickest by far.

For claying, try getting a clay mitt; again massive time saver too!

Another great time saving products when doing a decon wash is Meguiars Wash Plus too.

Some more tips here from when I asked the same question about 6 months ago!


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Sonax Protect and Shine to couple with the BSD.

Or any other spray sealant under BSD. Something like Dodo Juice Future Armour maybe? Car can be covered in 15 mins and doesn't need to be bone dry, and it's cheap as chips. That'll get you to summer if you BSD it after every wash- as that alone is claimed to last 8 - 10 washes (which I interpret as 8 - 10 weeks)

You don't want to be faffing about with paste wax if you have a clock watcher at the window.

Get it done quick and looking nice and the enemy will let you do it again more frequently.

The Meguiars Fast Finish tip above is also a very good one - that stuff is magic in an aerosol can, but to me just seems to give too light a coat to be offering any protection - but I'm sure it does, as Meguiars only make quality products.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I feel your pain.
Ever since sprog number 2 my lovely half to full day detailing Sundays have vapourised.
Here's how I get my fix.
Night time detailing.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=408566&page=2

Page 1 and 2 shows the lighting from different angles on different cars.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

If your short of time I’d go down the route of pre wash and decontaminate using iron and tar remover rather than clay, follow this with a 2 bucket wash starting with the wheels then with the car still wet spray on some Adam’s guard and gloss sealant and dry. Then every couple of months repeat but leave out the decon step. 
If you do find more time in the summer spend a bit of time getting a sealant on like soft99 fusso coat or Adam’s paint sealant but you’ll want more time then just a morning.


----------



## Tom_2023 (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I've got some really helpful info. 
I've read that BSD doesn't actually provide any protection except from hydrophobic is this true? If so I'm guessing that Adam’s guard and gloss sealant, Sonax Protect and Shine or a wax will provide that?


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm in exactly the same position! My boy turned 2 a couple of months ago and since he was born of course that has meant other things have had to take a back seat (And rightly so, nothing beats times with family after all).

The best I can hope for these days in terms of dedicated time is the odd hour on a weekend or maybe a couple of hours one weekend a month. I've started using FK1000P twice a year to keep the car protected and then every wash I can get in I just use BSD as a drying aid to keep things topped up. 

I've also managed to find some creative ways to spend my 30-60mins during lunch in work to either wash and dress the engine bay, clean the interior, wash the wheels or clean the glass and apply a sealant.


----------

